
Show HN: Let's Build Atari Breakout in an Observable Notebook - jashkenas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aznz6oLbuFQ
======
johnsonjo
Very cool. I actually have to make a breakout game for my next assignment in
my Game Development class, so this will make a nice reference. Observable
notebook is also really neat great work.

